# ga ga rocked ?



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

Im no fan but she put on a great show,not as good as the game tho


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

She won the Super Bowl, greatest of all time.

I only caught the second half and I'm glad I did, good game.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm not a fan, though I'm not a hater. The spectacle was enormous, so it was a great show from that perspective. But I can think of several Superbowl performances I like better. Bruno & Prince being the first 2 off the top of my head. And a good 2nd half of football.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

keto said:


> I'm not a fan, though I'm not a hater. The spectacle was enormous, so it was a great show from that perspective. But I can think of several Superbowl performances I like better. Bruno & Prince being the first 2 off the top of my head. And a good 2nd half of football.


Those two are definitely in my Top 3. Springsteen did a great job, too. Gaga was very solid. Performance was incredible and sounded great, too. I liked her better than Beyonce and Katy Perry, as far as recent pop comparables go.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

It didn't suck.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I liked her mic was mostly live.
I thought Katy Perry had better production.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

The drones were cool even though they weren't live - FAA rules prevented them from operating live, so it was recorded previously and dubbed into the shot for broadcast.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't watch football...ever.

Don't watch pop stars...much.

Did see Lady Gaga clips on the news which looked and sounded really quite good. She's a pro. I'd like to hear her front a garage band doing rocking blues covers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

Mooh said:


> I'd like to hear her front a garage band doing rocking blues covers.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I really like her a lot! She rocked 1/2 time!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Lola said:


> I really like her a lot! She rocked 1/2 time!


She would seem rushed double time!!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I thought she did really well with her half time show. Nice little poke at Trump too with one of her songs.

I still think Prince did the best half time show ever.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have respect for GaGa. She's a very good actor, great singer and overall musician. She's a natural showman. Having said that I found her SB performance to be both busy and boring at the same time . In addition, it seems that all of her hits - which may sound fine on their own, just become one longer song when done in medley form.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I thought she was "ok".
I liked Katy Perry much better, for a variety of reasons. Her big finale "firework" upstaged anything I saw in this years show. Not taking anything away from Stefani germanotta...shes very talented for a pop starlet. Just didn't resonate with me as much as Katy Perry did.
And her uber- predictable political dig (really getting tiresome) didn't compare to Katys clever cuteness...





the game itself? memorable but not great IMO. It made for a great story, but not great watching..until the last few mins.
the first half was awful watching one team decimate the other in every aspect of the sport.
like many, by the halftime, I had nearly written NE off as being past their prime...but funnily enough, when my wife asked me who should win (before the game started-neither of us are real football fans), I told her Falcons are the better team and should be the favorite to win....but Brady has a way of coming through in the crunch and performing miracles.
I do believe if the OT coin toss had gone in favor of the Falcons, they would have won. there was nothing really wrong with their performance in the game for the most part. NE just made the most of their opportunities after the half.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ZeroGravity said:


> The drones were cool even though they weren't live - FAA rules prevented them from operating live, so it was recorded previously and dubbed into the shot for broadcast.


thanks, didnt know that....do you know if they were controlled individually, or all through a single computer program or something?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I thought she was "ok".
> I liked Katy Perry much better, for a variety of reasons. Her big finale "firework" upstaged anything I saw in this years show. Not taking anything away from Stefani germanotta...shes very talented for a pop starlet. Just didn't resonate with me as much as Katy Perry did.
> And her uber- predictable political dig (really getting tiresome) didn't compare to Katys clever cuteness...
> 
> ...


Worst. Overtime. Format. Ever.

Winning the coin toss must present a much better than 50% chance of winning the game. Pretty important game to be decided by a coin toss.

As for ga-ga's political dig? I missed it, but I was only half paying attention to the show.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Diablo said:


> thanks, didnt know that....do you know if they were controlled individually, or all through a single computer program or something?


I haven't taken the time to look into the actual technology of it, but it is an Intel initiative. It is supper cool, Here's a Intel ink I found, or look up Intel Shooting Star Drones. Drone Light Shows Powered by Intel


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> I haven't taken the time to look into the actual technology of it, but it is an Intel initiative. It is supper cool, Here's a Intel ink I found, or look up Intel Shooting Star Drones. Drone Light Shows Powered by Intel


I saw a small documentary on it. Apparently you choreograh what the drones are doing (like pixels on a screen) and they do it. Patterns, or logos, etc. Very cool.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Worst. Overtime. Format. Ever.
> 
> Winning the coin toss must present a much better than 50% chance of winning the game. Pretty important game to be decided by a coin toss.
> 
> As for ga-ga's political dig? I missed it, but I was only half paying attention to the show.


its strange to me that a team can win without the other team being afforded a fair chance to touch the ball offensively. if nothing else, it should go an entire quarter of OT. Over hyped sport IMO anyways. 16 game season. BFD.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> I saw a small documentary on it. Apparently you choreograh what the drones are doing (like pixels on a screen) and they do it. Patterns, or logos, etc. Very cool.


It was impressive enough the first time I saw it a few years back at MIT(?) in a controlled environment with lots of sensors etc. To be able to do that many without them crashing into each other, or all the environmental variables of being outdoors was incredible


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> its strange to me that a team can win without the other team being afforded a fair chance to touch the ball offensively. if nothing else, it should go an entire quarter of OT. Over hyped sport IMO anyways. 16 game season. BFD.


I know, right? Man, if I were Atlanta, I'd be pissed. But I guess, unlike me, they knew the OT rules before the coin toss.

In this regard, the CFL kicks their arse (many other regards, as well, IMO). Perhaps because there are far more close games in the CFL than NFL? I mean, what do you need to say about this being the first SB to go into OT. I know there've been many blowouts. I think probably 30% of the Coupe Grey's are within a TD or into OT.

Over hyped sport IMO as well. I work with guys who you'd think were from Houston or Seattle or New England. I don't give a crap about any of those places and I sure don't give a crap about any of the their pro teams. But at least we got to see the ads. Well, at least those of use that accept marketing as a part of life.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Over hyped sport IMO as well. I work with guys who you'd think were from Houston or Seattle or New England. I don't give a crap about any of those places and I sure don't give a crap about any of the their pro teams. But at least we got to see the ads. Well, at least those of use that accept marketing as a part of life.


I used to date a girl who was a die hard Packers fan...flag on the car and everything...Wasn't born there, never lived there, no family connection, nothing. I'll never understand Canadians that have that sort of connection to NFL teams. Sports fans defy logic.


----------

